# small myrtle bowl



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Small Myrtle bowl with partial burl . Tasmainian Myrtle 6"x 4" finished with wipe on poly


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Hughie
Nice bowl, well done. Mitch


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Hughie,
Interesting piece of wood. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

I've never seen Myrtle before. Thats quite nice!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful! If that myrtle like in crepe myrtle?

G


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Very nice job.

John


----------



## Dieseldog (Mar 21, 2011)

That is stunning


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice bowl. How do you chuck a bowl that curve in at the top like that to finish the bottom?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Outstanding piece of wood and form, WOW!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

boy, that's pretty. Nice job.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> [Nice bowl. How do you chuck a bowl that curve in at the top like that to finish the bottom?


Sorry for the late reply. With bowls this small I use a screw chuck and turn and finish the outside. The foot is turning to match the chuck I use. Then on to the inside, Myrtle is not really very hard so it turns easily. The down side it needs to be dry as it tends to move around when green. 
I get my Myrtle from Tasmania and its a very wet climate so green turning you need wet weather gear. It took about 3 months to dry from rough out.. well I kinda forgot about it :smile:


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Hughie, that is a good looking bowl. Great form and nice wood.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Nice form and great grain.


----------

